# diamond labs eca 30+



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

1st day on diamond labs eca 30+......

No wonder its sold everywhere, this stuff is very good.

Anyone else use eca 30+


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

where did you buy from mate, i see that they are sold out everywhere.

i have used previously before am cardio and weight sessions, its good stuff


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Melanotan Magic generally have stock


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

cheers bud ill take a look


----------

